# I bought a new digital camera!!!!!!!!!!!



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

I've had a Cannon G2 digital camera for almost 4 months and love it... With a baby on the way, I decided that I needed a new camera. Well I just got back from Tempe Camera with the following....

http://www.nikonusa.com/usa_product/product.jsp?cat=1&grp=2&productNr=25206

Its a 6.1 Megapixel camera that uses standard SLR lenses, so I can use my old camera lenses... :righton:

I also purchased a 1 Gig IBM Microdrive to store the pictures on...

http://shop3.outpost.com/product/2885464

Now I just have to explain it to my wife.... I may just wait until the bill comes...


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

A friend of mine recently spent a pretty penny on a digital camera. It is an Olympus and a really nice one (not as nice as yours...) Bad part is that he has no eye for taking pictures so now he just has digital version of the same bad pics he used to take with a disposable camera


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Most digital cameras aren't good enough for my eye. With my first kid comming, I didn't want to skimp on pictures of him/her. Its money well spend in my mind. I can't wait to try out the MicroDrive. Having room for hundreds of high quality pictures will be great.... 

But then again my wife will divorce me when she finds out...


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

One thing that amazes me is that it has a USB connection, not firewire. I couldn't imagine trying to copy huge files over a USB connection. I'll just put the MicroDrive into my laptop and copy the files that way...


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

Even though I am green with envy, I still haven't been able to justify the expense when it costs me so much less to just use the SLR I already have and scan the pictures. The immediate feedback on whether the shot was good or not is the only real benefit I can see.


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

Thats my rationalization and I'm sticking with it.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

6.1 MP :eek2: I really wanted to go with the 3.1 MP Sony Mavica but with just getting a Digital8, I couldnt afford it 

3008x2000- now thats one hell of a resoultion, sure beats the 1200X1600 of my Mavica.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

I have a really good reason for getting it. If my wife wasn't pregnant, I would have stayed with the Canon G2... After my wife digests the cost, I'll be getting a Digital8 camera... Haven't decided on what one yet, but I'm in no hurry. She isn't due until March 8th...


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

RE- Digital8- I got the second best Sony (TRV740), which costs the same as the cheapest Sony MiniDV, but to me the extra features of the high end Digital8 were more important then the little better PQ and lack of some features the miniDV cam. Plus I got an awsome extendent warrenty on the D8.


----------



## JBKing (Mar 23, 2002)

I've got a Kodak 3.1 megapixel about a year ago. Trust me, 3.1 isn't enough.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

And my 2.1 really isnt enough, the 3.1 MP was $700, only $100 more, but I just couldnt afford it. Sony has a 4.1 MP out now for $800, I would really like that one!


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Congrats on the new purchase. I envy your ability to switch lenses as you can with that one. I have been using a Nikon CP-990 since it first came out and get great results (for me). I have two pix hanging on my wall that I have blown up to 16x24 that look great. Your's would do an even better job. In the time that I have had my camera I have taken over 7,000 shots. Very few have made it through the weeding out stage to make it to prints (since I don't own a color printer). When I do print I send the files off over the net to a shop in Geneva Switz. They do excelent work and are (or were) actually cheaper than having them done here. Enjoy your toy.

One of my 16x24's can be seen here (compressed for internet): 
http://www.pbase.com/image/414882 Click on "Original" at the bottom of the picture to see a very large file of it.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

I told the wife.... After 2 hours she let me back in the house... :lol: I'm on bread and water for the rest of the year. BUT, I still have the camera. 

Its better to beg for forgiveness rather than ask for permission....


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

James, A pregnant woman will never permanently kick the Father to be out of the house so you don't have to worry about that. But it is the short term banishments you have to worry about. Do you have the garage setup to handle your banishments? It may be time to order a Recliner and a Combo 13" TV/VCR (or DVD) just so you have a place to hang out. If you want to see examples just visit the garage of any new father or older in the neighborhood


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Thanks... She want to look at cribs today, so I'll be her biggest supporter... :lol:


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

Pretty soon the "nesting" stage will kick in and you'll be fine.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Don't even kid about that. We don't know the sex of the baby yet, but she wants to pick out color schemes. :nono:

I need a hobby that is in the garage... But in Phoenix the garage is at 150 degrees in the summer. Maybe just play more golf!


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Thanks Mark, I am really excited. Its way too cool!


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

I've always like Ofoto, and with a cable modem its not too bad... I do have a place here called ColorMark in central Phoenix that is great...


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rking401 _
> *One of my 16x24's can be seen here (compressed for internet):
> http://www.pbase.com/image/414882 Click on "Original" at the bottom of the picture to see a very large file of it. *


Thats a nice photo. All we have here are scorpions...


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by James_F _
> *I need a hobby that is in the garage... But in Phoenix the garage is at 150 degrees in the summer. Maybe just play more golf! *


I know some guys who have insulated the garage and added vents for A/C and Heat so they can stay out in the garage year round. That might be hard to sneak past the wife, but your stays will be less sweaty 

You never discussed this, did you inheret a Cat when you got married? Pregnancy time is your chance to get rid of Mr. Frisky. Between the danger of the kitty litter for pregnant women and the Baby-Jealous cat can also be of concern. So many a man has learned the anti-cat windfall of pregnancy. But you could also end up just being the one who has to clean up after Mr. Frisky, but the odds are in your favor.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> All we have here are scorpions


We have spiders:
http://www.pbase.com/image/247729
including hungry ones:
http://www.pbase.com/image/1664958
and ants:
http://www.pbase.com/image/260062

Macros are half the fun.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Thats a scary spider! :eek2:


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mark _
> the *colours* better.


Write American!!! Thats the Queens English you are using!!!


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

He is too close to Canada, tucked up there in Montana...


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

"Write American!!! Thats the Queens English you are using!!!"

I'm talking art. You use British spelling for art.

It's just like theatre vs. theater:

Theatre: Playhouse, live performances, like you know - with a stage you people lacking any real artistic culture

Theater: Properly known as a cinema, moviehouse, you know - shows filmstrips (or DLP projected digital movies these days....)


----------

